
Ares 1-X launch successful - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/29/science/space/29rocket.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=908005>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=908091>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=907961>

